# A long awaited litter <3 new pic 11.06.2012



## LUX (Mar 10, 2011)

*LUX litter N*
Yesterday Neri finally gave birth!
I've been so impatient and SO excited about this litter.
I think she got tired of me and gave birth so I would stop checking her all the time :lol:

The mother is *Vanaheims Occhi Neri*









The father is *Flying Yankee* (an older pic/babypic so I'll try taking a new of him)









And the babies :mrgreen: 









I counted at least 10 babies.
Thought about culling some but just can't do it until I know what they are.
Neri is such a good mother - she's just a sweetheart.
It was almost like she presented the babies to me: "Mommy look what I've made".


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

lovely full milk bellies
congratulations!


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

Such healthy looking bubs! Is the mother splashed or variagated? It's a bit hard for me to tell from the pic. Dad's a gorgeous tri.


----------



## LUX (Mar 10, 2011)

MojoMouse said:


> Such healthy looking bubs! Is the mother splashed or variagated? It's a bit hard for me to tell from the pic. Dad's a gorgeous tri.


 Mom is a beautiful splashed - imo


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Very nice! I'm eager to see what the babies look like when they show their colors.


----------



## LUX (Mar 10, 2011)

I'm SO excited too..
It's my first splashed litter. Neri has tri siblings, so she might carry piebald.
Now I just have to wait - and I'm not a person known for my patience :lol:


----------



## LUX (Mar 10, 2011)

Pictures from yesterday when the babies were 4 days old :mrgreen:

All 12 together

















The 6 boys









The 6 girls


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

Oh they're lovely. A big litter! But they look pretty good to my untrained eye.


----------



## LUX (Mar 10, 2011)

Yes I think they do to.
Even though there are 12 babies, they don't seem smaller than the other litters I had.
So I'm hoping for a lot of fantastic babies :mrgreen: 
I thought about culling some, but I need to see how they look first.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Nice long bodied babies; I'm working on blue tris and splashed myself, so these are very interesting to me.


----------



## LUX (Mar 10, 2011)

Mom (Neri) is probably colourpoint smoke splashed.
So I'm planning to keep one of the tri girls to make with my blue splashed boy Evander - http://www.lux-mus.dk/evander.html
It's a shame that we like so far apart. Maybe we could have helped each other  
I love blue and I want it in splashed and tricolour too


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

The babies have a great range of colour from heavy to light markings. There's going to be some stunning mice in that litter!


----------



## LUX (Mar 10, 2011)

More pictures :mrgreen: 
The babies are now 12 days old.

The 6 boys


















One of the beautiful tricolour boys



























The 6 girls



























2 of the tricolour girls


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

They are developing very nicely!  I particularly like the boy in the third pic - the one doing push-ups... He's got lovely markings.


----------

